# THE GOVERNMENT PLAN TO SELL OUR WOODLAND !



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I AM SO VERY VERY VERY ANGRY AFTER READING THAT THE GOVERNMENT WANT TO SELL OFF OUR WODLAND
THIS IS OUR HERITAGE - OUR CHILDRENS HERITAGE - HOW DARE THEY !
PLEASE READ AND GET INVOLVED

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/government-plans-huge-selloff-of-britains-forests-2115631.html

http://www.********.com/home.php?#!/pages/Save-Britains-Forests/157828020924281

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

That's typical of the conservatives     Why don't they just concrete over the whole of the country!!!


----------

